# Help On Pricing A Catering Event ✨



## littlechefmy (8 mo ago)

Hi! I need help pricing.

Menu will be attached to this. 
party of 20 
The menu is to be Hors d'oeuvres 
Event time: 4PM to 7PM 
I'm planning to be there with the servers from 
130PM to 7PM to set up and final touches

I am doing all the prep and shopping. 
I'll have two servers to help
The venue is 33 miles from my location + $4 toll

what would you price this event? 
how many of each item would you make?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to ChefTalk littlechefmy
You'll need the recipes for all the food. You'll need to add up the price of everything in the recipes. You'll need to add in your time, gas, any helpers. That total divided by the number of people will give you your cost per person.


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

Food costs + ALL labor costs (including prep, transport, set up and break down/cleanup) 
+ incidentals (tolls, paper goods, brushes, chemicals, and linens) + profit margin = cost.

Usually food plus estimated labor are keystoned...(doubled) to come up with the estimated retail price. But not always....limited number of food items or limited quantities of food items or limited time the buffet is up all go into the mix of pricing. 

This isn't something that you can just use the SWAG system on. You need hard data.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

In addition, don't forget to decide if you are automatically going to attach a gratuity to the bill or hope the client is generous and provides one. Without prompting they might not. If it's at a private home, consider any COVID protocols they might ask for, (or be proactive and ask if there are any that they want to follow - be prepared to have masks in case it's requested

Are there beverages that you are providing or is someone else handling that? 

Are these passed appetizers or a station? (How are you planning to serve the pasta is why I ask). I think 2 options for dessert is more than fine. I might suggest something chocolate though, unless they indicated they didn't want chocolate.

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Thats going to be $2+K, lamb chop$ are gonna hurt , plus 10% service fee, plus rentals , 
plus staff at $150 ea and gratuity not included.
For me, 4 desserts is too much, especially for just 20 people, maybe if it was 100pp.


----------

